# How much should a 6 week old gsd weigh?



## morgan&thor

I dont have him yet but I will soon. I was just curious of what the healthy, normal weigh for a puppy this age is?


----------



## Cheyanna

Wow, that seems early to go home. Fiona was 15 pounds at 10 weeks, so I would guess around 9 lbs at 6 weeks. Puppy needs time with mommy and littermates if possible. You will have to teach bite inhibition if comes home at 6 weeks.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MiaMoo

I would guess around 7-9lbs? I imagine you're going to get a lot of these comments, but why are you bringing a puppy home at 6 weeks? The pup shouldn't leave his mother until at least 8 weeks. Most places won't - and shouldn't - let you take them home any sooner than that.


----------



## Courtney

All pups are different. My boy at 8 weeks was 10 pounds. No idea what he was at 6 weeks but I would guess around 7 pounds?

It's very important to get your puppy to the vet when you do get him. Bring a poop sample to test for worms. This is part of a normal check up visit. 

Hopefully your pup will still be with his littermates and mom at 6 weeks.


----------



## morgan&thor

MiaMoo said:


> I would guess around 7-9lbs? I imagine you're going to get a lot of these comments, but why are you bringing a puppy home at 6 weeks? The pup shouldn't leave his mother until at least 8 weeks. Most places won't - and shouldn't - let you take them home any sooner than that.


My breeder said that the last litter of pups, the Mother of them wouldnt let the puppies nurse from her anymore, she said if its like the last litter then ill be bringing him home at 6 weeks if not like the last litter then probuably 8 weeks and ill be bringing him home. And there is no law where I live that says that seperating a puppy this age is illegal.


----------



## shawk2424

You shouldn't worry so much about the pups weight when you get him/her. All dogs are different so just make sure they are happy and active. My pup gains 10lbs a month and he is 5 months old and is around 50 lbs right now. You can use that as a guideline for now.


----------



## Lucy Dog

morgan&thor said:


> And there is no law where I live that says that seperating a puppy this age is illegal.


Forget the law. It's not ethical and it's not what's best for those puppies to go home that early.

I'd go with another breeder.

To answer your question, here's a growth chart. These are just average numbers since puppies grow at different rates.

http://www.german-shepherd-lore.com/german-shepherd-growth-chart.html


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Just because there isn't a law against selling 6 week old puppies where you live doesn't mean it's a good idea, or what's best for the puppies. Where do you live, BTW? I'm guessing not in the U.S.?


----------



## Pooky44

My pup was exactly 2 pounds per week up to 6 months.


----------



## Kittilicious

Even though the mother weaned them doesn't mean her job is over. After that she will teach the puppies so much that we, as humans, cannot teach them. Trust me, I got a puppy just a few days shy of 5 weeks old and even though he has turned out fine, it wasn't without struggle, I wish every day that he would have had that time with his mother. I even had a female dog at home that sort of taught him, but she's not his mother and had never been a mother... I can't blame her for not knowing what to do.


----------



## morgan&thor

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Just because there isn't a law against selling 6 week old puppies where you live doesn't mean it's a good idea, or what's best for the puppies. Where do you live, BTW? I'm guessing not in the U.S.?


Yes actually I do live in the U.S. I meant in the state that I live in :laugh:


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Care to share which state you're in?


----------



## Kira4589

I got my puppy from a rescue in michigan and they lied about her age, they said 12 weeks when I got her but she looked really small so I took her to the vet and they just about died laughing... She said MAYBE 6-7 weeks max. She weighed in at 7.6 pounds at that time. Now she is 12 weeks and 21 pounds


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gsdraven

morgan&thor said:


> My breeder said that the last litter of pups, the Mother of them wouldnt let the puppies nurse from her anymore, she said if its like the last litter then ill be bringing him home at 6 weeks if not like the last litter then probuably 8 weeks and ill be bringing him home. And there is no law where I live that says that seperating a puppy this age is illegal.


By 6 weeks they should be weaned from Mom regardless. They need to stay with her and the other littermates to learn life skills, not nurse.


----------



## brucecadieux

My sire and dam had pups exactly 5 weeks ago today. I simply could not imagine letting them go any earlier then 8 weeks. In fact I have told all the folks who have chosen pups that I will decide if they are ready to go at 8 weeks and if I do not think they are then they will have to wait until week 10.

Needless to say after reading this thread I just weighed our pups on a medical scale. We have 5 wonderful pups. The smallest in the litter a female weighed 7 1/2 pounds, the largest in the litter a male weighed 9 pounds.

Guessing they will be around 12 to 15 pounds or so in three more weeks at week 8.


----------



## mspiker03

Besides all the other stuff (which I agree with), I'd want 2 extra weeks of sleep and not have to be potty training!  

My pup is 4 months old and I am exhausted (and I have been exhausted since she came home at 10 weeks).


----------



## DieselPup

My 6 week old weight 6.5lbs when I picked him up. Reading some of these comments, I understand the pup being pulled from mom and their litter mates is very un-ethical, and I couldn't agree more. At the same rate though, like in my case, it wasnt my choice to get him that young, however for the best interest of the dog, already being pulled from mom and his litter mates, also living in poor conditions, it's at least good for the dog themselves to be "Rescued" in that sense and brought in to better living conditions and someone who will love and take care of them as they should be.


----------



## Oisin's Aoire

There are times , usually in a rescue situation , where you have to take a pup sooner than 8 weeks.

But a "breeder" that thinks 6 week old pups need to go just because the mom is not nursing anymore sounds like she has a gross lack of breeding knowledge. If you can go elsewhere , I would.


----------



## Kira4589

I got my girl from a rescue at 6 weeks... she was 8.2 lbs

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselPup

Mine at 6 weeks (the day I brought him home) weighed 6.5lbs. We took him straight to the vet and got de-wormed. Not even a week later we found out he had parvo which he got from the "breeder". 

As soon as you get him, please make sure they get a fecal sample and also ask them to test for parvo. 

My boy had parvo and giarda all at once. Slowed him down on his growth, weight and socialization with others.

Do you know if your pup will have had any vacs yet? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselPup

Oh yeah, be sure to read & study bite inhibition lol. You'll need it! Make sure to always have a toy within arms reach 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RaisingALitter

Took my brother's pick of our litter to the vet for his booster shots today and he weighed 23.5lb and he'll be 12 weeks old tomorrow.  (that was on an empty tummy too, i didn't want to risk throwing up or pooping in the car at 8am! lol)


----------



## Drema

Thor weighs 14.5 lbs at 8 1/2 weeks. At 6 1/2 weeks he weighed 9.2 lbs.


----------

